# [SOLVED] Can single sided and Double sided RAM be installed together



## damienll (Nov 29, 2008)

Can single sided and Double sided RAM be installed together

both are DDR3

:4-dontkno


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Can single sided and Double sided RAM be installed together*

*Yes.*

It's just that the double-sided RAM have memory banks on both sides, which can only be accessed one side at a time, while the single-sided ones have them only on one side due to their high density. However, the system can access all the memory at once, which is better.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Can single sided and Double sided RAM be installed together*

there is a very good chance when you mix memory sticks & properties you may get stuck in single channel mode -vs- dual channel mode

this may not make much difference for you but often times this senario is recognized by the computer user as slower

this can be verifed by using cpu-z (free download) then check the memory SPD tabs from within the cpu-z application


----------



## damienll (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Can single sided and Double sided RAM be installed together*

Thanks all :grin:


----------

